

One of the ShellShock perl script used to take control of vulnerable machines - guylhem
http://pastebin.ca/2850380

======
TeMPOraL
And people say IRC is dead... This code is half an exploit, half an IRC bot.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Oh its totally IRC bot and you get full access to their IRC channel for
free![1] How cool is that :-)

[1] All the passwords/usernames and addresses for their c&c network are in the
perl code so help yourself to some botnet I guess.

